# Mary had a Little Lamb



## apacheebest (Aug 21, 2014)

Hi Friends,

Mary had a Little Lamb......

01)






02)





03)





Thanks for Viewing, Have a Wonderful Day 

Anil George


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Aug 21, 2014)

That's actually a kid (goat) Anil.


----------



## infared (Aug 21, 2014)

Keith_Reeder said:


> That's actually a kid (goat) Anil.



:-X  8)


----------



## bseitz234 (Aug 21, 2014)

infared said:


> Keith_Reeder said:
> 
> 
> > That's actually a kid (goat) Anil.
> ...



I don't know why but this made my morning...


----------



## apacheebest (Aug 21, 2014)

I got no sheeps to shoot , its Indian Version


----------



## justawriter (Aug 22, 2014)

Mary had a little goat
she loved when it was new
but then it chewed up Mary's shoes
and now it's vindaloo


----------



## Jim Saunders (Aug 22, 2014)

justawriter said:


> Mary had a little goat
> she loved when it was new
> but then it chewed up Mary's shoes
> and now it's vindaloo



First a solid photo, now this; what a way to start a Friday!

Jim


----------



## Bennymiata (Aug 23, 2014)

Very funny.

Mary had a little lamb
Its feet were black as soot
And everywhere that Mary went
His sooty foot he put.


----------

